# Back on sertraline, insomnia strikes :(



## Natterz85 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm back on sertraline 50mg, have terrible insomnia  anyone else suffer this? I've also had the worst headaches to


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I had horrible insomnia when I was on Zoloft. Once I finally fell asleep I was out for 12-16 hours though.

Since you say you're back on Zoloft, is this a problem you had before? It could be a side effect that will go away with time. Or, you could try see if something like melatonin would help. Something like Benadryl may help as well.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rustybob said:


> I had horrible insomnia when I was on Zoloft. Once I finally fell asleep I was out for 12-16 hours though.


How is Ritalin effecting your insomnia? Sorry if I've asked this question before.

I think we may have similar problems ie; daytime fatigue/apathy/inattention + nighttime insomnia so I'm curious.

P.S; Sorry Natterz85 not trying to hijack your thread.http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/natterz85-47882/


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes i have found with most SSRIs there was insomnia and headaches but not with citalopram but it was so weak it did nothing at all not even make me slightly dizzy but zoloft and paxil are definitely the strongest SSRI's but also the most problematic side effect wise :afr

Have u considered taking an SNRI instead?


----------



## Natterz85 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had similar problems before when I first started taking them, I found nytol helped me but it's not meant to be used nightly


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> How is Ritalin effecting your insomnia? Sorry if I've asked this question before.
> 
> I think we may have similar problems ie; daytime fatigue/apathy/inattention + nighttime insomnia so I'm curious.
> 
> P.S; Sorry Natterz85 not trying to hijack your thread.


Ritalin has essentially cured my insomnia. Right from day 1, I went from being able to sleep for no more than an hour and a half to five and a half hours. As I upped my dose to what is now 40mg/day, I now sleep a minimum of 7 hours straight. Every symptom I've had, I now see at least a 90% improvement in all of them. Plain and simply, Ritalin has been a life-changer.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rustybob said:


> Ritalin has essentially cured my insomnia. Right from day 1, I went from being able to sleep for no more than an hour and a half to five and a half hours. As I upped my dose to what is now 40mg/day, I now sleep a minimum of 7 hours straight. Every symptom I've had, I now see at least a 90% improvement in all of them. Plain and simply, Ritalin has been a life-changer.


That's great news mate! I've long suspected that I have ADHD-Inattentive, and I'd love to try Ritalin or Dex although I doubt I'll ever be able to get it prescribed which is a bummer.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> That's great news mate! I've long suspected that I have ADHD-Inattentive, and I'd love to try Ritalin or Dex although I doubt I'll ever be able to get it prescribed which is a bummer.


That's unfortunate. Have you not been with your doctor for very long? I'd been with mine for about 2 years before I got Ritalin, and after many drug trials. I was quite anxious when I brought it up, but my doctor was actually relieved once I mentioned that I believe I have ADHD. He said I should have brought it up earlier, and that ADHD "would explain everything". Sure enough, it's been life-changing.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

50mg is a small dose of sertraline, is it your start up dose. If so your sleep pattern may alter till you get to your theraputic dose. It should make you sleepy ,so take it at night if you are takeing it mornings now.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rustybob said:


> That's unfortunate. Have you not been with your doctor for very long? I'd been with mine for about 2 years before I got Ritalin, and after many drug trials. I was quite anxious when I brought it up, but my doctor was actually relieved once I mentioned that I believe I have ADHD. He said I should have brought it up earlier, and that ADHD "would explain everything". Sure enough, it's been life-changing.


My GP actually thought it was a good idea, but unfortunately in my country GP's aren't allowed to prescribe stimulants, only Pdocs can. And generally anything which has abuse potential is avoided like the plague here. As for pdocs, I don't see mine very often but never the less I will ask about it at my next appointment.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry you're suffering 

Not to make light but I heard sertraline can be infamous for the diahrea it can cause? - if this is the case it is probably better to be awake


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

upndownboi said:


> Sorry you're suffering
> 
> Not to make light but I heard sertraline can be infamous for the diarrea it can cause? - if this is the case it is probably better to be awake


 believe me diarrea , is a lot better than constipation. I once split the fisher inside my a** straining, an lost a pint of blood. plus they take weeks to heel an the pain is out this world , so diarrea is cool:yes


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

SSRIS abolish REM sleep, thats actually one mechanism in which some believe ssri's exert therapeutic effect. It's kinda ****ed up doctors don't mention that.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

bben said:


> SSRIS abolish REM sleep, thats actually one mechanism in which some believe ssri's exert therapeutic effect. It's kinda ****ed up doctors don't mention that.


 if i take 100 mg of sertraline at 6,30am , i am asleep in 30minutes , an wake 2 hour,s later better chilled to face the world. Take it at night an you get the same effect , except you have a six hour toss an turn , unless you nuke it with a benzo.:yes


----------



## ladybug77 (Mar 16, 2011)

I take an SSRI and it does cause insomnia. For me, taking it right after breakfast, stopped the insomnia issue, not sure why... Before i started doing this, I took melatonin to help me sleep. It's natural and it works. Good luck.


----------



## Briisthebest (Apr 1, 2011)

I just started back up on Sert and its been about 8 days on 50mg. I find that at the beginning I have a hard time sleeping, but I eventually just force myself not bein tired and just pass out anyway its weird. I started sleeping long hours but gradually lightened up the longer on the dosage. Again this is just me, we all tend to act different on drugs.


----------

